# Emblems/Logo for a 5150?



## The Honorable (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got a 5150 EVH block letter that I bought used from Long & McQuade for $500  Absolutely fuckin love it except the previous owner removed all the logos from the front of the head  Anyone know where I can buy some original logos for my new head?? If all else fails I was thinking of going to the local hardware store and buying some chrome house numbers haha. Better than nothing..


----------



## silentrage (Jan 21, 2009)

The Honorable said:


> I've got a 5150 EVH block letter that I bought used from Long & McQuade for $500  Absolutely fuckin love it except the previous owner removed all the logos from the front of the head  Anyone know where I can buy some original logos for my new head?? If all else fails I was thinking of going to the local hardware store and buying some chrome house numbers haha. Better than nothing..



Fuck, HOW!!??? I called every store I knew in Toronto for a used 5150 and some of them almost laughed when I said I'd pay 500 for one. 

Btw I want some 5150 logos too, and I need to find out how to remove "bugera". lol.

EDIT: I called a Home Depot near me for shits and giggles and they don't have any chrome house address numbers.


----------



## The Honorable (Jan 21, 2009)

Whattttttt! How do they not have chrome house numbers?! Yeah I got a wicked deal on it. My good friend Chris (DiezelMonster) hooked me up with it actually!


----------



## darren (Jan 21, 2009)

Why not just contact an authorized Peavey dealer and see if they can order replacement parts?

Or get some expanded steel mesh, cut it to size, mask off a big "5150" using stencils, then spray the whole thing matte black. Remove the masking tape, and you'll have a nice shiny steel "5150" grille.

Or go here:

http://autobadgez.com/3D_Chrome_Letters_XL.html







Do a search for "chrome automotive lettering" and you should find a number of options. Or visit your local automotive tuner shop... the might have stuff like this in stock.


----------



## DSilence (Jan 21, 2009)

I know I was able to order an original 5150II foot switch so maybe they to still have few parts around. Hope so.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 21, 2009)

darren said:


> Why not just contact an authorized Peavey dealer and see if they can order replacement parts?
> 
> Or get some expanded steel mesh, cut it to size, mask off a big "5150" using stencils, then spray the whole thing matte black. Remove the masking tape, and you'll have a nice shiny steel "5150" grille.
> 
> ...



You fcking rule!!

Now how do I rip out that stupid "bugera" logo and stick the 5150 on?


----------



## darren (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## sami (Jan 22, 2009)

yep, Darren beat me to it. I bought some chrome auto badge letters but ended up putting them on my logo-less cab.

What I wanna know is: There are buttloads and buttloads of 5150's with the "5150" missing. But yet you can't find them ANYWHERE. It's like they put them somewhere and the "5150 logo fairy" comes and takes it away...FOREVAR.

You can't buy them through Peavey anymore because that logo is owned by EVH.

When you see them on ebay, be ready to shell out $$$ for it. They go FAST and are in high demand.

So yeah...do what I did and put your own logo on it (see avatar) or buy auto badge chrome letters.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 22, 2009)

darren said:


>



I'll probably fuck it up.


----------



## darren (Jan 22, 2009)

Is it glued on or screwed on?

If it's screwed on, just unscrew it. If it's glued on (usually with that double-sided foam tape) just use a hair dryer to warm it up and soften the adhesive, then use a plastic scraper to gently remove it. Then use some Goo Gone to clean up the glue residue.

BTW, i'm personally opposed to putting logos on products that are not manufactured with that branding on it. Putting a "5150" logo on a Bugera 6260 is just cheezy.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 22, 2009)

darren said:


> Is it glued on or screwed on?
> 
> If it's screwed on, just unscrew it. If it's glued on (usually with that double-sided foam tape) just use a hair dryer to warm it up and soften the adhesive, then use a plastic scraper to gently remove it. Then use some Goo Gone to clean up the glue residue.
> 
> BTW, i'm personally opposed to putting logos on products that are not manufactured with that branding on it. Putting a "5150" logo on a Bugera 6260 is just cheezy.



Thanks.
Why would you tell me how to do something then why I shouldn't do it? 

I've been thinking about it too, if I can put 5150 on it, I can put anything else on it, hmmm the possibilities.


----------



## darren (Jan 22, 2009)

Put your own phone number on there.

Or "1337". Or "3.14159265". 

Or "ORLY?" on the head and "YA RLY" on the cabs.


----------



## sami (Jan 22, 2009)

darren said:


> Or "ORLY?" on the head and "YA RLY" on the cabs.



ZING! I thought about putting "OMGBBQ" on my cabs but never followed through.


----------



## darren (Jan 22, 2009)

You could put "OMG" on the head, and then "WTF" and "BBQ" on your cabs. That would be LOLeriffic.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 22, 2009)

hmm, a full stack would be nice.
MAN on head
BEAR on cab 1
PIG on cab 2.


----------



## alecisonfire (Jan 22, 2009)

silentrage said:


> hmm, a full stack would be nice.
> MAN on head
> BEAR on cab 1
> PIG on cab 2.



another guitarist in the band could do
I'M
SUPER
SERIAL


----------



## luketh (Mar 4, 2009)

noo idea if this is the right place to ask but does taking the wooden panel on the front grille of a 5150/6505 void warranty?


just wanted to know before i go and void the warranty possibly


----------



## petereanima (Mar 4, 2009)

silentrage said:


> hmm, a full stack would be nice.
> MAN on head
> BEAR on cab 1
> PIG on cab 2.



i thought thats already the first production series of the ELLE OH ELLE amps?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 5, 2009)

silentrage said:


> hmm, a full stack would be nice.
> MAN on head
> BEAR on cab 1
> PIG on cab 2.


 
He's half man, half bear, half pig.


----------

